# picma cdma card,irq conflict,How to solve?



## foryou (Dec 4, 2008)

My system is FB7.0, card: Vtion Vtion-V1806 Wireless
Plug adapter card can be found:
#dmesg |grep sio
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
usb0: USB revision 1.0
usb1: USB revision 1.0
usb2: USB revision 1.0
usb3: USB revision 1.0
usb4: EHCI version 1.0
usb4: USB revision 2.0
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
pcm0: <HDA Driver Revision: 20080420_0052>
sio4: <Vtion Vtion-V1806 Wireless> at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 18 function 0 config 13 on pccard0
sio4: type 16550A with a buggy IIR_TXRDY implementation
sio4: [FILTER]


If found to start the plug USB mouse, will start when the crash occurred, and if we do not plug in normal,
demsg | grep 18 found irq conflict, uhci2 and cbb0 use irq18
#dmesg |grep '18'
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
cbb0: <PCI-CardBus Bridge> mem 0xd0006000-0xd0006fff irq 18 at device 9.0 on pci5
sio4: <Vtion Vtion-V1806 Wireless> at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 18 function 0 config 13 on pccard0

my device.hints:
# $FreeBSD: src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC.hints,v 1.16 2006/05/17 21:25:22 marius Exp $
hint.fdc.0.at="isa"
hint.fdc.0.port="0x3F0"
hint.fdc.0.irq="6"
hint.fdc.0.drq="2"
hint.fd.0.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.0.drive="0"
hint.fd.1.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.1.drive="1"
hint.ata.0.at="isa"
hint.ata.0.port="0x1F0"
hint.ata.0.irq="14"
hint.ata.1.at="isa"
hint.ata.1.port="0x170"
hint.ata.1.irq="15"
hint.adv.0.at="isa"
hint.adv.0.disabled="1"
hint.bt.0.at="isa"
hint.bt.0.disabled="1"
hint.aha.0.at="isa"
hint.aha.0.disabled="1"
hint.aic.0.at="isa"
hint.aic.0.disabled="1"
hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"
hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"
hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"
hint.psm.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.psm.0.irq="12"
hint.vga.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
hint.vt.0.at="isa"
hint.vt.0.disabled="1"
hint.apm.0.disabled="1"
hint.apm.0.flags="0x20"
hint.sio.0.at="isa"
hint.sio.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.sio.0.flags="0x10"
hint.sio.0.irq="4"
hint.sio.1.at="isa"
hint.sio.1.port="0x2F8"
hint.sio.1.irq="3"
hint.sio.2.at="isa"
hint.sio.2.disabled="1"
hint.sio.2.port="0x3E8"
hint.sio.2.irq="5"
hint.sio.3.at="isa"
hint.sio.3.disabled="1"
hint.sio.3.port="0x2E8"
hint.sio.3.irq="9"
hint.ppc.0.at="isa"
hint.ppc.0.irq="7"
hint.ed.0.at="isa"
hint.ed.0.disabled="1"
hint.ed.0.port="0x280"
hint.ed.0.irq="10"
hint.ed.0.maddr="0xd8000"
hint.cs.0.at="isa"
hint.cs.0.disabled="1"
hint.cs.0.port="0x300"
hint.sn.0.at="isa"
hint.sn.0.disabled="1"
hint.sn.0.port="0x300"
hint.sn.0.irq="10"
hint.ie.0.at="isa"
hint.ie.0.disabled="1"
hint.ie.0.port="0x300"
hint.ie.0.irq="10"
hint.ie.0.maddr="0xd0000"
hint.fe.0.at="isa"
hint.fe.0.disabled="1"
hint.fe.0.port="0x300"
hint.le.0.at="isa"
hint.le.0.disabled="1"
hint.le.0.port="0x280"
hint.le.0.irq="10"
hint.le.0.drq="0"



How to solve this problem, very grateful!


----------



## foryou (Dec 6, 2008)

#ivmstat
interrupt                          total       rate
irq1: atkbd0                        2852          2
irq9: acpi0                         6087          4
irq12: psm0                           15          0
irq14: ata0                        42589         32
irq15: ata1                           58          0
irq16: uhci3                           2          0
irq18: cbb0 uhci2+                     2          0
irq22: pcm0                        60827         46
cpu0: timer                      2623210       1999
Total                            2735642       2085


----------

